# startx fails with  AddScreen/screeninit failed for driver 0

## Adel Ahmed

I have upgraded my gentoo PC, i cant remember the lat time x has worked, but I'm trying to start the icewm window manager

when i run startx I get AddScreen/screeninit failed for driver 0

Xorg log:

https://pastebin.com/K7Dp4j6R

kernel cofnig:

https://pastebin.com/DLRY9LTU

the radeon module is loaded and I haev installed linux-firmware 

```
pc /lib64/firmware/radeon # ls

ARUBA_me.bin      CEDAR_smc.bin    KABINI_sdma.bin   R300_cp.bin      RV730_me.bin    VERDE_pfp.bin      hawaii_sdma1.bin   mullins_vce.bin

ARUBA_pfp.bin     CYPRESS_me.bin   KAVERI_ce.bin     R420_cp.bin      RV730_pfp.bin   VERDE_rlc.bin      hawaii_smc.bin     oland_ce.bin

ARUBA_rlc.bin     CYPRESS_pfp.bin  KAVERI_me.bin     R520_cp.bin      RV730_smc.bin   VERDE_smc.bin      hawaii_uvd.bin     oland_k_smc.bin

BARTS_mc.bin      CYPRESS_rlc.bin  KAVERI_mec.bin    R600_me.bin      RV740_smc.bin   banks_k_2_smc.bin  hawaii_vce.bin     oland_mc.bin

BARTS_me.bin      CYPRESS_smc.bin  KAVERI_pfp.bin    R600_pfp.bin     RV770_me.bin    bonaire_ce.bin     kabini_ce.bin      oland_me.bin

BARTS_pfp.bin     CYPRESS_uvd.bin  KAVERI_rlc.bin    R600_rlc.bin     RV770_pfp.bin   bonaire_k_smc.bin  kabini_me.bin      oland_pfp.bin

BARTS_smc.bin     HAINAN_ce.bin    KAVERI_sdma.bin   R600_uvd.bin     RV770_smc.bin   bonaire_mc.bin     kabini_mec.bin     oland_rlc.bin

BONAIRE_ce.bin    HAINAN_mc.bin    MULLINS_ce.bin    R700_rlc.bin     RV770_uvd.bin   bonaire_me.bin     kabini_pfp.bin     oland_smc.bin

BONAIRE_mc.bin    HAINAN_mc2.bin   MULLINS_me.bin    REDWOOD_me.bin   SUMO2_me.bin    bonaire_mec.bin    kabini_rlc.bin     pitcairn_ce.bin

BONAIRE_mc2.bin   HAINAN_me.bin    MULLINS_mec.bin   REDWOOD_pfp.bin  SUMO2_pfp.bin   bonaire_pfp.bin    kabini_sdma.bin    pitcairn_k_smc.bin

BONAIRE_me.bin    HAINAN_pfp.bin   MULLINS_pfp.bin   REDWOOD_rlc.bin  SUMO_me.bin     bonaire_rlc.bin    kabini_sdma1.bin   pitcairn_mc.bin

BONAIRE_mec.bin   HAINAN_rlc.bin   MULLINS_rlc.bin   REDWOOD_smc.bin  SUMO_pfp.bin    bonaire_sdma.bin   kabini_uvd.bin     pitcairn_me.bin

BONAIRE_pfp.bin   HAINAN_smc.bin   MULLINS_sdma.bin  RS600_cp.bin     SUMO_rlc.bin    bonaire_sdma1.bin  kabini_vce.bin     pitcairn_pfp.bin

BONAIRE_rlc.bin   HAWAII_ce.bin    OLAND_ce.bin      RS690_cp.bin     SUMO_uvd.bin    bonaire_smc.bin    kaveri_ce.bin      pitcairn_rlc.bin

BONAIRE_sdma.bin  HAWAII_mc.bin    OLAND_mc.bin      RS780_me.bin     TAHITI_ce.bin   bonaire_uvd.bin    kaveri_me.bin      pitcairn_smc.bin

BONAIRE_smc.bin   HAWAII_mc2.bin   OLAND_mc2.bin     RS780_pfp.bin    TAHITI_mc.bin   bonaire_vce.bin    kaveri_mec.bin     si58_mc.bin

BONAIRE_uvd.bin   HAWAII_me.bin    OLAND_me.bin      RS780_uvd.bin    TAHITI_mc2.bin  hainan_ce.bin      kaveri_mec2.bin    tahiti_ce.bin

BONAIRE_vce.bin   HAWAII_mec.bin   OLAND_pfp.bin     RV610_me.bin     TAHITI_me.bin   hainan_k_smc.bin   kaveri_pfp.bin     tahiti_k_smc.bin

BTC_rlc.bin       HAWAII_pfp.bin   OLAND_rlc.bin     RV610_pfp.bin    TAHITI_pfp.bin  hainan_mc.bin      kaveri_rlc.bin     tahiti_mc.bin

CAICOS_mc.bin     HAWAII_rlc.bin   OLAND_smc.bin     RV620_me.bin     TAHITI_rlc.bin  hainan_me.bin      kaveri_sdma.bin    tahiti_me.bin

CAICOS_me.bin     HAWAII_sdma.bin  PALM_me.bin       RV620_pfp.bin    TAHITI_smc.bin  hainan_pfp.bin     kaveri_sdma1.bin   tahiti_pfp.bin

CAICOS_pfp.bin    HAWAII_smc.bin   PALM_pfp.bin      RV630_me.bin     TAHITI_uvd.bin  hainan_rlc.bin     kaveri_uvd.bin     tahiti_rlc.bin

CAICOS_smc.bin    JUNIPER_me.bin   PITCAIRN_ce.bin   RV630_pfp.bin    TAHITI_vce.bin  hainan_smc.bin     kaveri_vce.bin     tahiti_smc.bin

CAYMAN_mc.bin     JUNIPER_pfp.bin  PITCAIRN_mc.bin   RV635_me.bin     TURKS_mc.bin    hawaii_ce.bin      mullins_ce.bin     verde_ce.bin

CAYMAN_me.bin     JUNIPER_rlc.bin  PITCAIRN_mc2.bin  RV635_pfp.bin    TURKS_me.bin    hawaii_k_smc.bin   mullins_me.bin     verde_k_smc.bin

CAYMAN_pfp.bin    JUNIPER_smc.bin  PITCAIRN_me.bin   RV670_me.bin     TURKS_pfp.bin   hawaii_mc.bin      mullins_mec.bin    verde_mc.bin

CAYMAN_rlc.bin    KABINI_ce.bin    PITCAIRN_pfp.bin  RV670_pfp.bin    TURKS_smc.bin   hawaii_me.bin      mullins_pfp.bin    verde_me.bin

CAYMAN_smc.bin    KABINI_me.bin    PITCAIRN_rlc.bin  RV710_me.bin     VERDE_ce.bin    hawaii_mec.bin     mullins_rlc.bin    verde_pfp.bin

CEDAR_me.bin      KABINI_mec.bin   PITCAIRN_smc.bin  RV710_pfp.bin    VERDE_mc.bin    hawaii_pfp.bin     mullins_sdma.bin   verde_rlc.bin

CEDAR_pfp.bin     KABINI_pfp.bin   R100_cp.bin       RV710_smc.bin    VERDE_mc2.bin   hawaii_rlc.bin     mullins_sdma1.bin  verde_smc.bin

CEDAR_rlc.bin     KABINI_rlc.bin   R200_cp.bin       RV710_uvd.bin    VERDE_me.bin    hawaii_sdma.bin    mullins_uvd.bin

```

not sure the firnware was loaded:

dmesg:

https://pastebin.com/eEKYM8BU

lspci -k:

https://pastebin.com/6e530Lbe

----------

## charles17

 *Adel Ahmed wrote:*   

> I have upgraded my gentoo PC, i cant remember the lat time x has worked, but I'm trying to start the icewm window manager
> 
> when i run startx I get AddScreen/screeninit failed for driver 0
> 
> Xorg log:
> ...

 

I suggest to work through the (EE) lines.  What is your settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I have no fiels in taht directory, any idea where i should start?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

```
[   598.655] (EE) modeset(0): drmSetMaster failed: Permission denied
```

Is your normal user in the video group?

```
[   598.260] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[   598.260] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[   598.260] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   598.260] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
```

You are using the second best driver for Xorg. Thats a 

```
[   598.259] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 1002:68f9 
```

Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]

The radeon driver will give you hardware acceleration.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

the user is in the video group indeed.

I'm trying to se the radeon driver, is there a better option?

if not am I doing it right?

----------

## Amity88

Hi Adel Ahmed,

Why don't you try running startx as root just to rule out any permissions issue?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

runs just fine as root.

and the user is in the video group.

----------

## gengreen

I'm having similar trouble, in my case multiple GPU with a Xorg rootless.

Seem to be the problem, If I build xorg-server with suid useflag, it work.

My Xorg log

http://dpaste.com/08CR35Y

I have to set xorg.conf to use a single gpu only and ignore the other one for run X

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Option      "Xinerama" "on"
> ...

 

Edit : 

Here the log  of my tu102 when I tried to start xorg

http://dpaste.com/3HCM4Z9

I don't get why, with one GPU no problem, with the other one Error dropping master... (only when -suid)

----------

## Adel Ahmed

emerging the xorg-server witht he suid flag didnt help

I'm still getting the same error

----------

## gengreen

Ha sorry didn't see you was using systemd

can't help you

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Help anyone?

----------

